# Test Results and fear of examinations



## ryanred5 (Apr 4, 2002)

Hi everyoneGod Im so glad there is forums like this for people like us. What a great help you lot would have been before my tests last week.Anyway I had to have a colonoscopy and gastroscopy, I was scared stiff to the extent that the doc decided on a general for me, he didnt want me waking up panicing whilst doing the procedures.Im glad to say that I only remember being in the anasethetic room and that was it, I woke up with a sore bum, bloated with wind and a sore throat.The results of the tests were excess acid (dyspepsia??) in my tum and that I had 4 piles banded.I was given some tablets Zoton which unfortunately I am allergic to, had all the side effects which the tablets state on the instructions. Felt sick, had the runs, felt very jittery, headachy, racing heartbeat, had a rash on my hands, so the doc has told me to try Tagamet. Anyone tried this for acid.I may have to have the colonoscopy again in a few months to see if my bowels have settled, again I would probably opt for the general, although it was the gastroscopy I was more scared of (dont like anything going down my throat). My doc said the medication they give you to knock you out (sedation only) is the stuff that lads use to date rape you (Rohypnol - spelling???) he said it was Hypnolrol (spelling??) which is why you cant remember after.Thanks for listeningCatherine


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

Rohypnol (Flunitrazepam)isn't legal in the US anymore =(My general was Versed, another benzodiazepine.I certainly didn't remember much.The other common date rape drug is GHB, and they certainly don't use that!







slacker


----------



## ryanred5 (Apr 4, 2002)

Hi SlackerIm from the UK and Im not sure whether Rohypnol is banned here apart from only hospitals using it.At the end of the day I dont think I would have like to have had it anyway, I much preferred being under the ga, at least I was totally asleep. All I remember was going in the anaesthetic room and having the jab in my hand and then waking up in the recovery room, and thats it.Catherine


----------

